# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Char data type conversion error on Host machine - Urgent!

## Bode Olowu

Hi folks,

I&#39;d appreciate any pointers regarding the following problem:
All my ASPdb pages that include dates to be updated or edited, work fine on my local machine running SQL7 

on W2K Prof. However, when I tested them on the hosting providers server running SQL7 on NT4 Server, they
gave the following error;

Error # (Edit_Execute_SQL) = 80040E07(-2147217913)
Description = [Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]The conversion
of a char data type to a datetime data type resulted in an out-of-range
datetime value.
Source = Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
SQL State = 22008
Native Error = 242

I am running ASP-db Version: ASPDB - 6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate

I&#39;ve tried swapping the month and day around and it still gives the same
error.
Both machines are using the &#39;locale&#39; UK.

Neither does it except the date time format eg. 17/11/2000 13:14:00

I tried adding the line;
X.dbOptions=&#34;DateFormat=dd/mm/yyyy&#34;

My dbDBType is set to &#34;SQL&#34;

This doesn&#39;t produce an error message on both machines however, it doesn&#39;t add a the new date and it 

replaces what was originally there with &#34;01/01/1900&#34;.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Many Thanks,
Bode.

----------


## John

Hi Bode,

A couple questions...

First, where did you get that version &#34;6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate&#34;?

Second, have you tried changing your locale to US and see if that fixes it?  We had a problem supporting the international locales at one point and your version may not have that fix in it.

Let us know.  Thanks,
John

------------
Bode Olowu at 11/20/00 8:48:39 AM

Hi folks,

I&#39;d appreciate any pointers regarding the following problem:
All my ASPdb pages that include dates to be updated or edited, work fine on my local machine running SQL7 

on W2K Prof. However, when I tested them on the hosting providers server running SQL7 on NT4 Server, they
gave the following error;

Error # (Edit_Execute_SQL) = 80040E07(-2147217913)
Description = [Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]The conversion
of a char data type to a datetime data type resulted in an out-of-range
datetime value.
Source = Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
SQL State = 22008
Native Error = 242

I am running ASP-db Version: ASPDB - 6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate

I&#39;ve tried swapping the month and day around and it still gives the same
error.
Both machines are using the &#39;locale&#39; UK.

Neither does it except the date time format eg. 17/11/2000 13:14:00

I tried adding the line;
X.dbOptions=&#34;DateFormat=dd/mm/yyyy&#34;

My dbDBType is set to &#34;SQL&#34;

This doesn&#39;t produce an error message on both machines however, it doesn&#39;t add a the new date and it 

replaces what was originally there with &#34;01/01/1900&#34;.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Many Thanks,
Bode.

----------


## Bode Olowu

Hi John,

The version &#34;6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate&#34; was from Frank.
Both systems have exactly the same versions and are set to the same locales.
Changing the locale on the server will require updating the other pages and sites hosted their hence, it is not an option.

Many thanks,
Bode.


------------
John at 11/20/00 10:08:57 AM


Hi Bode,

A couple questions...

First, where did you get that version &#34;6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate&#34;?

Second, have you tried changing your locale to US and see if that fixes it?  We had a problem supporting the international locales at one point and your version may not have that fix in it.

Let us know.  Thanks,
John

------------
Bode Olowu at 11/20/00 8:48:39 AM

Hi folks,

I&#39;d appreciate any pointers regarding the following problem:
All my ASPdb pages that include dates to be updated or edited, work fine on my local machine running SQL7 

on W2K Prof. However, when I tested them on the hosting providers server running SQL7 on NT4 Server, they
gave the following error;

Error # (Edit_Execute_SQL) = 80040E07(-2147217913)
Description = [Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]The conversion
of a char data type to a datetime data type resulted in an out-of-range
datetime value.
Source = Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
SQL State = 22008
Native Error = 242

I am running ASP-db Version: ASPDB - 6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate

I&#39;ve tried swapping the month and day around and it still gives the same
error.
Both machines are using the &#39;locale&#39; UK.

Neither does it except the date time format eg. 17/11/2000 13:14:00

I tried adding the line;
X.dbOptions=&#34;DateFormat=dd/mm/yyyy&#34;

My dbDBType is set to &#34;SQL&#34;

This doesn&#39;t produce an error message on both machines however, it doesn&#39;t add a the new date and it 

replaces what was originally there with &#34;01/01/1900&#34;.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Many Thanks,
Bode.

----------


## Frank Kwong

Bode,
The patch/test version I gave you is for verifying a fix or a new feature (GUID). It is not an official release. If you use it as a production version then you are on your own. I have a bad habit of doing that to help users implement their project and ends up giving them trouble. I have to stop doing that! Anyway, all versions with official verison £ - XXX XXX are patch versions. Get the offical version from support and go from there.

Anyway, I set my NT4 server to UK locale and tested the NWIND DB and has no problem. All dates are shown in dd/mm/yy. Edit Input works fine also. 

If your server is in UK and your user is from US then you have to detect that and set the date format using options-dateformat to translate the mm/dd/yy input to the internal DB date format.


FK



------------
Bode Olowu at 11/20/00 12:58:41 PM

Hi John,

The version &#34;6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate&#34; was from Frank.
Both systems have exactly the same versions and are set to the same locales.
Changing the locale on the server will require updating the other pages and sites hosted their hence, it is not an option.

Many thanks,
Bode.


------------
John at 11/20/00 10:08:57 AM


Hi Bode,

A couple questions...

First, where did you get that version &#34;6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate&#34;?

Second, have you tried changing your locale to US and see if that fixes it?  We had a problem supporting the international locales at one point and your version may not have that fix in it.

Let us know.  Thanks,
John

------------
Bode Olowu at 11/20/00 8:48:39 AM

Hi folks,

I&#39;d appreciate any pointers regarding the following problem:
All my ASPdb pages that include dates to be updated or edited, work fine on my local machine running SQL7 

on W2K Prof. However, when I tested them on the hosting providers server running SQL7 on NT4 Server, they
gave the following error;

Error # (Edit_Execute_SQL) = 80040E07(-2147217913)
Description = [Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]The conversion
of a char data type to a datetime data type resulted in an out-of-range
datetime value.
Source = Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
SQL State = 22008
Native Error = 242

I am running ASP-db Version: ASPDB - 6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate

I&#39;ve tried swapping the month and day around and it still gives the same
error.
Both machines are using the &#39;locale&#39; UK.

Neither does it except the date time format eg. 17/11/2000 13:14:00

I tried adding the line;
X.dbOptions=&#34;DateFormat=dd/mm/yyyy&#34;

My dbDBType is set to &#34;SQL&#34;

This doesn&#39;t produce an error message on both machines however, it doesn&#39;t add a the new date and it 

replaces what was originally there with &#34;01/01/1900&#34;.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Many Thanks,
Bode.

----------


## Bode Olowu

Thanks for that Frank.  I guess I should have known better than to continue using a production version.  I assumed it was a probably due to an oversight in my code or a database driver version problem.  Please dont let that stop you from giving out temporary fixes, because they do help greatly when working to deadlines.  Ill chase up support for an update and let you know how I get on.

BTW, the fix for the unique identifier data type worked a treat.
Once again, many thanks,
Bode.



------------
Frank Kwong at 11/20/00 5:29:35 PM

Bode,
The patch/test version I gave you is for verifying a fix or a new feature (GUID). It is not an official release. If you use it as a production version then you are on your own. I have a bad habit of doing that to help users implement their project and ends up giving them trouble. I have to stop doing that! Anyway, all versions with official verison £ - XXX XXX are patch versions. Get the offical version from support and go from there.

Anyway, I set my NT4 server to UK locale and tested the NWIND DB and has no problem. All dates are shown in dd/mm/yy. Edit Input works fine also. 

If your server is in UK and your user is from US then you have to detect that and set the date format using options-dateformat to translate the mm/dd/yy input to the internal DB date format.


FK



------------
Bode Olowu at 11/20/00 12:58:41 PM

Hi John,

The version &#34;6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate&#34; was from Frank.
Both systems have exactly the same versions and are set to the same locales.
Changing the locale on the server will require updating the other pages and sites hosted their hence, it is not an option.

Many thanks,
Bode.


------------
John at 11/20/00 10:08:57 AM


Hi Bode,

A couple questions...

First, where did you get that version &#34;6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate&#34;?

Second, have you tried changing your locale to US and see if that fixes it?  We had a problem supporting the international locales at one point and your version may not have that fix in it.

Let us know.  Thanks,
John

------------
Bode Olowu at 11/20/00 8:48:39 AM

Hi folks,

I&#39;d appreciate any pointers regarding the following problem:
All my ASPdb pages that include dates to be updated or edited, work fine on my local machine running SQL7 

on W2K Prof. However, when I tested them on the hosting providers server running SQL7 on NT4 Server, they
gave the following error;

Error # (Edit_Execute_SQL) = 80040E07(-2147217913)
Description = [Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]The conversion
of a char data type to a datetime data type resulted in an out-of-range
datetime value.
Source = Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
SQL State = 22008
Native Error = 242

I am running ASP-db Version: ASPDB - 6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate

I&#39;ve tried swapping the month and day around and it still gives the same
error.
Both machines are using the &#39;locale&#39; UK.

Neither does it except the date time format eg. 17/11/2000 13:14:00

I tried adding the line;
X.dbOptions=&#34;DateFormat=dd/mm/yyyy&#34;

My dbDBType is set to &#34;SQL&#34;

This doesn&#39;t produce an error message on both machines however, it doesn&#39;t add a the new date and it 

replaces what was originally there with &#34;01/01/1900&#34;.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Many Thanks,
Bode.

----------


## Frank Kwong

Ok, as long as that is understood.
Both myself and MMS have tested with country locale set to UK and experience no problem. Are you all set or are are still getting bad dates.
If stillhave problem then use Northwind as an example and show your code.


FK
------------
Bode Olowu at 11/20/00 6:24:38 PM

Thanks for that Frank.  I guess I should have known better than to continue using a production version.  I assumed it was a probably due to an oversight in my code or a database driver version problem.  Please dont let that stop you from giving out temporary fixes, because they do help greatly when working to deadlines.  Ill chase up support for an update and let you know how I get on.

BTW, the fix for the unique identifier data type worked a treat.
Once again, many thanks,
Bode.



------------
Frank Kwong at 11/20/00 5:29:35 PM

Bode,
The patch/test version I gave you is for verifying a fix or a new feature (GUID). It is not an official release. If you use it as a production version then you are on your own. I have a bad habit of doing that to help users implement their project and ends up giving them trouble. I have to stop doing that! Anyway, all versions with official verison £ - XXX XXX are patch versions. Get the offical version from support and go from there.

Anyway, I set my NT4 server to UK locale and tested the NWIND DB and has no problem. All dates are shown in dd/mm/yy. Edit Input works fine also. 

If your server is in UK and your user is from US then you have to detect that and set the date format using options-dateformat to translate the mm/dd/yy input to the internal DB date format.


FK



------------
Bode Olowu at 11/20/00 12:58:41 PM

Hi John,

The version &#34;6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate&#34; was from Frank.
Both systems have exactly the same versions and are set to the same locales.
Changing the locale on the server will require updating the other pages and sites hosted their hence, it is not an option.

Many thanks,
Bode.


------------
John at 11/20/00 10:08:57 AM


Hi Bode,

A couple questions...

First, where did you get that version &#34;6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate&#34;?

Second, have you tried changing your locale to US and see if that fixes it?  We had a problem supporting the international locales at one point and your version may not have that fix in it.

Let us know.  Thanks,
John

------------
Bode Olowu at 11/20/00 8:48:39 AM

Hi folks,

I&#39;d appreciate any pointers regarding the following problem:
All my ASPdb pages that include dates to be updated or edited, work fine on my local machine running SQL7 

on W2K Prof. However, when I tested them on the hosting providers server running SQL7 on NT4 Server, they
gave the following error;

Error # (Edit_Execute_SQL) = 80040E07(-2147217913)
Description = [Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]The conversion
of a char data type to a datetime data type resulted in an out-of-range
datetime value.
Source = Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
SQL State = 22008
Native Error = 242

I am running ASP-db Version: ASPDB - 6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate

I&#39;ve tried swapping the month and day around and it still gives the same
error.
Both machines are using the &#39;locale&#39; UK.

Neither does it except the date time format eg. 17/11/2000 13:14:00

I tried adding the line;
X.dbOptions=&#34;DateFormat=dd/mm/yyyy&#34;

My dbDBType is set to &#34;SQL&#34;

This doesn&#39;t produce an error message on both machines however, it doesn&#39;t add a the new date and it 

replaces what was originally there with &#34;01/01/1900&#34;.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Many Thanks,
Bode.

----------


## Bode Olowu

The hosting provider has upgraded to SQL7 SP2. Still no change.

The full error message is;

Error # (Edit_Execute_SQL) = 80040E07(-2147217913)
Description = [Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]The conversion of a char data type to a datetime data type resulted in an out-of-range datetime value.
Source = Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
SQL State = 22008
Native Error = 242

Error # (Edit_Execute_SQL) = 80040E07(-2147217913)
Description = [Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]The statement has been terminated.
Source = Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
SQL State = 01000
Native Error = 3621 

I get the same error every where I&#39;m updating a date/time field.
The code runs fine on my local machine, hence I was wandering if the error codes could help shed some light on the problem.

Kind Regards,
Bode.

------------
Bode Olowu at 11/27/00 10:45:22 AM

Hi Frank,

I&#39;ve updated ASPdb to: 6.UNO.11.21 and i&#39;m still getting the same error

You can test the page at www.asiansounds.com/admin/ad_reviews.asp

The code works fine on my local machine. Could it be a SQLServer ODBC version problem? I think the host company may only have service pack 1 for SQL7 installed.

The code for the page is:
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Set MyDb = Server.CreateObject(&#34;Asp.DB&#34 :Wink: 
  response.write(&#34;ASP-db Version: &#34; + Mydb.dbVersion + &#34;<BR>&#34 :Wink: 
Dim Name
Name =  Request.QueryString(&#34;Name&#34 :Wink: 

SQL = &#34; SELECT * FROM Reviews order by ProductCode Asc&#34;

MyDb.dbDSN = &#34;DSN=odbcAS; UID=sa; PWD=;&#34; &#39;
MyDb.dbDBType = &#34;SQL&#34;
MyDb.DbMode = &#34;dual-horiz&#34;
MyDb.DBColor = &#34;11,auto,white&#34;
MyDb.dbGridTableTag = &#34;border=3 cellspacing=3 cellpadding=3&#34;
MyDb.dbFormTableTag = &#34;border=3 cellspacing=3 cellpadding=3&#34;
MyDb.DbFormDisplayFlds = &#34;1,3,4,5,6,7&#34;
MyDb.dbEditAddROFlds = &#34;ReviewID&#34;
MyDb.dbEditUpdateROFlds = &#34;ReviewID&#34;
MyDb.dbGridDisplayFlds  = &#34;1,3,4,5&#34;
MyDb.dbGridInc = 10
MyDb.dbDebug = 101
MyDb.dbMemoTextSize = &#34;500&#34;
&#39;MyDb.dbOptions = &#34;DateFormat=mm/dd/yyyy&#34;
MyDb.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Reviews, BookMarkFlds=ReviewID, UpdateIcon=True ,DeleteIcon=True&#34;
MyDb.dbSQL = SQL
&#39;MyDb.dbMagicCell = &#34;Picture,,<IMG SRC=../#Picture#>;&#34;
MyDb.dbNavigation=&#34;both&#34;
MyDb.dbNavigationItem = &#34;Top,Prev,Next,Bottom,gridrow,Filter,Color,Rel  oad,Edit,Update,Delete&#34;
MyDb.dbNavigationIcon = &#34;std&#34;
MyDb.dbImageDir=&#34;buttons/&#34;

MyDb.ASPdb
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Any suggestions would be greatly welcome.

Many thanks,
Bode.




------------
Frank Kwong at 11/21/00 12:23:21 PM

Ok, as long as that is understood.
Both myself and MMS have tested with country locale set to UK and experience no problem. Are you all set or are are still getting bad dates.
If stillhave problem then use Northwind as an example and show your code.


FK
------------
Bode Olowu at 11/20/00 6:24:38 PM

Thanks for that Frank.  I guess I should have known better than to continue using a production version.  I assumed it was a probably due to an oversight in my code or a database driver version problem.  Please dont let that stop you from giving out temporary fixes, because they do help greatly when working to deadlines.  Ill chase up support for an update and let you know how I get on.

BTW, the fix for the unique identifier data type worked a treat.
Once again, many thanks,
Bode.



------------
Frank Kwong at 11/20/00 5:29:35 PM

Bode,
The patch/test version I gave you is for verifying a fix or a new feature (GUID). It is not an official release. If you use it as a production version then you are on your own. I have a bad habit of doing that to help users implement their project and ends up giving them trouble. I have to stop doing that! Anyway, all versions with official verison £ - XXX XXX are patch versions. Get the offical version from support and go from there.

Anyway, I set my NT4 server to UK locale and tested the NWIND DB and has no problem. All dates are shown in dd/mm/yy. Edit Input works fine also. 

If your server is in UK and your user is from US then you have to detect that and set the date format using options-dateformat to translate the mm/dd/yy input to the internal DB date format.


FK



------------
Bode Olowu at 11/20/00 12:58:41 PM

Hi John,

The version &#34;6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate&#34; was from Frank.
Both systems have exactly the same versions and are set to the same locales.
Changing the locale on the server will require updating the other pages and sites hosted their hence, it is not an option.

Many thanks,
Bode.


------------
John at 11/20/00 10:08:57 AM


Hi Bode,

A couple questions...

First, where did you get that version &#34;6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate&#34;?

Second, have you tried changing your locale to US and see if that fixes it?  We had a problem supporting the international locales at one point and your version may not have that fix in it.

Let us know.  Thanks,
John

------------
Bode Olowu at 11/20/00 8:48:39 AM

Hi folks,

I&#39;d appreciate any pointers regarding the following problem:
All my ASPdb pages that include dates to be updated or edited, work fine on my local machine running SQL7 

on W2K Prof. However, when I tested them on the hosting providers server running SQL7 on NT4 Server, they
gave the following error;

Error # (Edit_Execute_SQL) = 80040E07(-2147217913)
Description = [Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]The conversion
of a char data type to a datetime data type resulted in an out-of-range
datetime value.
Source = Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
SQL State = 22008
Native Error = 242

I am running ASP-db Version: ASPDB - 6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate

I&#39;ve tried swapping the month and day around and it still gives the same
error.
Both machines are using the &#39;locale&#39; UK.

Neither does it except the date time format eg. 17/11/2000 13:14:00

I tried adding the line;
X.dbOptions=&#34;DateFormat=dd/mm/yyyy&#34;

My dbDBType is set to &#34;SQL&#34;

This doesn&#39;t produce an error message on both machines however, it doesn&#39;t add a the new date and it 

replaces what was originally there with &#34;01/01/1900&#34;.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Many Thanks,
Bode.

----------


## Frank Kwong

I have an SQL7 development server here www.kingkwong.com. Sedn  me a sample of your SQL7 DB and a simple aspdb file and you can debug that in my server.


Frank


------------
Bode Olowu at 11/27/00 6:56:31 PM

The hosting provider has upgraded to SQL7 SP2. Still no change.

The full error message is;

Error # (Edit_Execute_SQL) = 80040E07(-2147217913)
Description = [Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]The conversion of a char data type to a datetime data type resulted in an out-of-range datetime value.
Source = Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
SQL State = 22008
Native Error = 242

Error # (Edit_Execute_SQL) = 80040E07(-2147217913)
Description = [Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]The statement has been terminated.
Source = Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
SQL State = 01000
Native Error = 3621 

I get the same error every where I&#39;m updating a date/time field.
The code runs fine on my local machine, hence I was wandering if the error codes could help shed some light on the problem.

Kind Regards,
Bode.

------------
Bode Olowu at 11/27/00 10:45:22 AM

Hi Frank,

I&#39;ve updated ASPdb to: 6.UNO.11.21 and i&#39;m still getting the same error

You can test the page at www.asiansounds.com/admin/ad_reviews.asp

The code works fine on my local machine. Could it be a SQLServer ODBC version problem? I think the host company may only have service pack 1 for SQL7 installed.

The code for the page is:
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Set MyDb = Server.CreateObject(&#34;Asp.DB&#34 :Wink: 
  response.write(&#34;ASP-db Version: &#34; + Mydb.dbVersion + &#34;<BR>&#34 :Wink: 
Dim Name
Name =  Request.QueryString(&#34;Name&#34 :Wink: 

SQL = &#34; SELECT * FROM Reviews order by ProductCode Asc&#34;

MyDb.dbDSN = &#34;DSN=odbcAS; UID=sa; PWD=;&#34; &#39;
MyDb.dbDBType = &#34;SQL&#34;
MyDb.DbMode = &#34;dual-horiz&#34;
MyDb.DBColor = &#34;11,auto,white&#34;
MyDb.dbGridTableTag = &#34;border=3 cellspacing=3 cellpadding=3&#34;
MyDb.dbFormTableTag = &#34;border=3 cellspacing=3 cellpadding=3&#34;
MyDb.DbFormDisplayFlds = &#34;1,3,4,5,6,7&#34;
MyDb.dbEditAddROFlds = &#34;ReviewID&#34;
MyDb.dbEditUpdateROFlds = &#34;ReviewID&#34;
MyDb.dbGridDisplayFlds  = &#34;1,3,4,5&#34;
MyDb.dbGridInc = 10
MyDb.dbDebug = 101
MyDb.dbMemoTextSize = &#34;500&#34;
&#39;MyDb.dbOptions = &#34;DateFormat=mm/dd/yyyy&#34;
MyDb.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Reviews, BookMarkFlds=ReviewID, UpdateIcon=True ,DeleteIcon=True&#34;
MyDb.dbSQL = SQL
&#39;MyDb.dbMagicCell = &#34;Picture,,<IMG SRC=../#Picture#>;&#34;
MyDb.dbNavigation=&#34;both&#34;
MyDb.dbNavigationItem = &#34;Top,Prev,Next,Bottom,gridrow,Filter,Color,Rel  oad,Edit,Update,Delete&#34;
MyDb.dbNavigationIcon = &#34;std&#34;
MyDb.dbImageDir=&#34;buttons/&#34;

MyDb.ASPdb
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Any suggestions would be greatly welcome.

Many thanks,
Bode.




------------
Frank Kwong at 11/21/00 12:23:21 PM

Ok, as long as that is understood.
Both myself and MMS have tested with country locale set to UK and experience no problem. Are you all set or are are still getting bad dates.
If stillhave problem then use Northwind as an example and show your code.


FK
------------
Bode Olowu at 11/20/00 6:24:38 PM

Thanks for that Frank.  I guess I should have known better than to continue using a production version.  I assumed it was a probably due to an oversight in my code or a database driver version problem.  Please dont let that stop you from giving out temporary fixes, because they do help greatly when working to deadlines.  Ill chase up support for an update and let you know how I get on.

BTW, the fix for the unique identifier data type worked a treat.
Once again, many thanks,
Bode.



------------
Frank Kwong at 11/20/00 5:29:35 PM

Bode,
The patch/test version I gave you is for verifying a fix or a new feature (GUID). It is not an official release. If you use it as a production version then you are on your own. I have a bad habit of doing that to help users implement their project and ends up giving them trouble. I have to stop doing that! Anyway, all versions with official verison £ - XXX XXX are patch versions. Get the offical version from support and go from there.

Anyway, I set my NT4 server to UK locale and tested the NWIND DB and has no problem. All dates are shown in dd/mm/yy. Edit Input works fine also. 

If your server is in UK and your user is from US then you have to detect that and set the date format using options-dateformat to translate the mm/dd/yy input to the internal DB date format.


FK



------------
Bode Olowu at 11/20/00 12:58:41 PM

Hi John,

The version &#34;6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate&#34; was from Frank.
Both systems have exactly the same versions and are set to the same locales.
Changing the locale on the server will require updating the other pages and sites hosted their hence, it is not an option.

Many thanks,
Bode.


------------
John at 11/20/00 10:08:57 AM


Hi Bode,

A couple questions...

First, where did you get that version &#34;6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate&#34;?

Second, have you tried changing your locale to US and see if that fixes it?  We had a problem supporting the international locales at one point and your version may not have that fix in it.

Let us know.  Thanks,
John

------------
Bode Olowu at 11/20/00 8:48:39 AM

Hi folks,

I&#39;d appreciate any pointers regarding the following problem:
All my ASPdb pages that include dates to be updated or edited, work fine on my local machine running SQL7 

on W2K Prof. However, when I tested them on the hosting providers server running SQL7 on NT4 Server, they
gave the following error;

Error # (Edit_Execute_SQL) = 80040E07(-2147217913)
Description = [Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]The conversion
of a char data type to a datetime data type resulted in an out-of-range
datetime value.
Source = Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
SQL State = 22008
Native Error = 242

I am running ASP-db Version: ASPDB - 6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate

I&#39;ve tried swapping the month and day around and it still gives the same
error.
Both machines are using the &#39;locale&#39; UK.

Neither does it except the date time format eg. 17/11/2000 13:14:00

I tried adding the line;
X.dbOptions=&#34;DateFormat=dd/mm/yyyy&#34;

My dbDBType is set to &#34;SQL&#34;

This doesn&#39;t produce an error message on both machines however, it doesn&#39;t add a the new date and it 

replaces what was originally there with &#34;01/01/1900&#34;.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Many Thanks,
Bode.

----------


## Bode Olowu

Thanks for the offer Frank. I managed to get to the bottom of the problem.
It was due to the language setting in the SQL Server System DSN connection being set to &#39;British English&#39; instead of &#39;English&#39;.


------------
Bode Olowu at 11/20/00 8:48:39 AM

Hi folks,

I&#39;d appreciate any pointers regarding the following problem:
All my ASPdb pages that include dates to be updated or edited, work fine on my local machine running SQL7 

on W2K Prof. However, when I tested them on the hosting providers server running SQL7 on NT4 Server, they
gave the following error;

Error # (Edit_Execute_SQL) = 80040E07(-2147217913)
Description = [Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]The conversion
of a char data type to a datetime data type resulted in an out-of-range
datetime value.
Source = Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
SQL State = 22008
Native Error = 242

I am running ASP-db Version: ASPDB - 6.UNO.09.21 - GUID - Accurate

I&#39;ve tried swapping the month and day around and it still gives the same
error.
Both machines are using the &#39;locale&#39; UK.

Neither does it except the date time format eg. 17/11/2000 13:14:00

I tried adding the line;
X.dbOptions=&#34;DateFormat=dd/mm/yyyy&#34;

My dbDBType is set to &#34;SQL&#34;

This doesn&#39;t produce an error message on both machines however, it doesn&#39;t add a the new date and it 

replaces what was originally there with &#34;01/01/1900&#34;.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Many Thanks,
Bode.

----------

